
Gavin Newsom is already moving California toward single-payer - pseudolus
https://www.latimes.com/opinion/editorials/la-ed-newsom-healthcare-plan-20190109-story.html
======
StreamBright
Single payer health care is not a guarantee that you get better results than
what you have now. I think the problem in the US is the indirect relationship
between the customer and the service provider. The best European system is
quite the opposite:

"In 2015 the Netherlands maintained its number one position at the top of the
annual Euro health consumer index, which compares healthcare systems in
Europe, scoring 916 of a maximum 1,000 points. The Netherlands is the only
country that has been in the top three ranking in every Euro health consumer
index published since 2005. On 48 indicators such as patient rights and
information, accessibility, prevention and outcomes, the Netherlands secured
its top position among 37 European countries for the fifth year in a row.[15]
The Netherlands was also ranked first in a study comparing the health care
systems of the United States, Australia, Canada, Germany and New Zealand.[16]
Ever since a major reform of the health care system in 2006, the Dutch system
received more points in the Index each year. According to the Health Consumer
Powerhouse, the Netherlands has 'a chaos system', meaning patients have a
great degree of freedom from where to buy their health insurance, to where
they get their healthcare service. But the difference between the Netherlands
and other countries is that the chaos is managed. Healthcare decisions are
being made in a dialogue between the patients and healthcare
professionals.[17]"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Healthcare_in_the_Netherlands](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Healthcare_in_the_Netherlands)

